# Let's remember the basics



## rscossworth (Aug 19, 2016)

Even the most experienced photographers need sometimes to stop, take a deep breath and read again about <Link removed>


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 19, 2016)

Funny, I was just thinking to myself that perhaps we should also stop and read about the most basic rules of the forum...

You know, like the one that says you should post articles here in there entirety rather than a link to an outside source, to prevent click baiting.  

I shall retire now, and meditate on this....


----------



## rscossworth (Aug 19, 2016)

If i post the entire article i will just generate additional duplicate content that search engines doesn't like at all...'So what is the reason to do it?


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 19, 2016)

rscossworth said:


> If i post the entire article i will just generate additional duplicate content that search engines doesn't like at all...'So what is the reason to do it?



You mean other than the rules?


----------



## table1349 (Aug 19, 2016)

rscossworth said:


> If i post the entire article i will just generate additional duplicate content that search engines doesn't like at all...'So what is the reason to do it?


Me thinks you just proved robbins point.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2016)

rscossworth said:


> If i post the entire article i will just generate additional duplicate content that search engines doesn't like at all...'So what is the reason to do it?


The reason is so that you would be in compliance with TPF posting guidelines.  As I'm sure you can appreciate, TPF doesn't want to become a haven for click-bait posts and people trying to drive our members to their own website.  You're welcome to post your article, in its entirety in the 'Articles of Interest' forum, but as you read in the guidelines, posts which are nothing more than an off-site link to one's own website are not permitted.  Happy Friday!


----------

